# The Coming War



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

https://htrs-special.s3.us-west-2.amazonaws.com/HTRS-12-17-2021.mp3



Great discussion about the coming chaos.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Any chance that you could give us a synopsis of it so that we can decide if it is worth an hour of our time?


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

RedLion said:


> Any chance that you could give us a synopsis of it so that we can decide if it is worth an hour of our time?


It just explains the movement of US troops, tanks and fighters to Ukraine. How we and NATO are the aggressors not Russia. How this is the exact same scenario as the Cuban missile crisis but reversed. Why Russia would not want our missiles on their border that could strike Moscow within 5 minutes.

There is video from tonight showing US tanks moving through Bulgaria on their way to Ukraine. We have F15s that just arrived in Romania. Russia drew a red line and stated they will not tolearate those missiles on their border. Said if this issue is not resolved by December 31st they will answer militarily. They already cut off natural gas supply to Europe. Shut down the arctic trade routes to ships. We have Aircraft Carriers in the Mediterranean. Russia deployed Radar and Radio Engineers to the Arctic with the sole purpose of jamming our first strike radar defense systems. These jammers would be able to interfere with our radar long enough to get off a first strike on the US if need be.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Blame Trump


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Soooo....is this a pro Russia video?


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

It's a talk show laying out the current situation and NO it is not a pro Russia video. 🙄


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We've got no business trying to save Ukraine.
This whole thing is the military/industrial complex trying to start a war to make money.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wow, mp3 format is still a thing?
Should I break out my copy of Winamp to play it?


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Well…at least it’ll decrease the population. More cheesy poofs for all.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Perhaps an attempt to distract our population from current economic woes?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Wow, mp3 format is still a thing?
> Should I break out my copy of Winamp to play it?


What's mp3?
I've still got a Sony Betamax video recorder and beaucoup tapes for it.
Same-same my VHS machine.
I do use the mp3 input jack on my GMC truck stereo to place music cassette tapes on my Sony Walkman.


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

UPDATE: Russia stated today that if our fake leaders in Washington do not address their security concerns about the US and NATO putting missiles, tanks and fighters in Ukraine on the Russian border they will have no choice but to do the same and place nukes in Cuba and Venezuela. Of course the bigger concern is if the Mp3 format is up to date or if valuable information concerning the potential for WW3 is worth 10 minutes of time out of your busy day. 😉


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Atomic Scout said:


> UPDATE: Russia stated today that if our fake leaders in Washington do not address their security concerns about the US and NATO putting missiles, tanks and fighters in Ukraine on the Russian border they will have no choice but to do the same and place nukes in Cuba and Venezuela. Of course the bigger concern is if the Mp3 format is up to date or if valuable information concerning the potential for WW3 is worth 10 minutes of time out of your busy day. 😉


The current administration of the United States will not be able to do anything to dissuade Russia from its plans.
Worrying about what Russia will do to Ukraine is pointless. We can't do anything to stop them.
If WW3 breaks out, with our current situation, expect that we will roll over and show our bellies.
Do what you've always been doing. Stock up, keep your powder dry, and get ready for doomsday.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Atomic Scout said:


> Of course the bigger concern is if the Mp3 format is up to date or if valuable information concerning the potential for WW3 is worth 10 minutes of time out of your busy day


A person has to have their priorities. I'm still trying to decide which computer to get to replace this old Commodore 64.


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

I recommend the Radio Shack TRS-80.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Atomic Scout said:


> https://htrs-special.s3.us-west-2.amazonaws.com/HTRS-12-17-2021.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> Great discussion about the coming chaos.


That was an interesting listen. My hope is that Russias’s recent moves are less about starting a war, and more about trying to balance the equation.

Our missiles in Ukraine make Russia vulnerable to a first strike nuclear attack. I hope Russia is just trying to make the west feel vulnerable so that they have leverage in negotiating the withdrawal of our missiles.

In the end, I can’t control what the lunatics currently running our country are going to do. All I can do is continue to prepare and survive.

Thanks for the link.👍


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

Russia announced today that they will be entering the Ukraine for live fire drills on Christmas Eve. Most likely they will be fired upon by Ukrainian forces. Looks like Russia wants to get this over with before the Orthodox Christmas on January 6th.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Russis means nothing to us. Why worry?

It’s China that is the direct threat to us.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Atomic Scout said:


> Russia announced today that they will be entering the Ukraine for live fire drills on Christmas Eve. Most likely they will be fired upon by Ukrainian forces. Looks like Russia wants to get this over with before the Orthodox Christmas on January 6th.


Well I hope a few Ukrainians get a few notches in their stocks before they lose their country.
Go out with a bang or go out with a whimper.


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> Russis means nothing to us. Why worry?
> 
> It’s China that is the direct threat to us.


We have sent over 1000 tanks plus fighters and 35000 US support troops to Bulgaria and Romania. We have missile platforms that are nuclear capable waiting to be placed in Ukraine as soon as we absorb them into corrupt NATO protection. This is bigger than the Cuban missile crisis as stated by Russia who intends to put Nukes back in Cuba if we don't mind our own business and stop our intentions of placing 1st strike missiles 5min from Moscow. So I think Russia means something to us since we keep poking the bear with a stick. The only reason Russia is at their own border with Ukraine is because the US overthrew their government with the help of 5 billion dollars from George Soros in 2014. Since then the 2 Russian speaking states made up of former Russian citizens wants to return to Russia because the Ukrainian government sucks. Since then Ukrainian soldiers have been murdering these former Russian citizens who are mostly just farmers. Russia made it clear they only want these people to be safe and will enter Ukraine to rescue them if need be. Our media of course makes this look like the poor Ukrainian people are being invaded by Russia.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Atomic Scout said:


> We have sent over 1000 tanks plus fighters and 35000 US support troops to Bulgaria and Romania. We have missile platforms that are nuclear capable waiting to be placed in Ukraine as soon as we absorb them into corrupt NATO protection. This is bigger than the Cuban missile crisis as stated by Russia who intends to put Nukes back in Cuba if we don't mind our own business and stop our intentions of placing 1st strike missiles 5min from Moscow. So I think Russia means something to us since we keep poking the bear with a stick. The only reason Russia is at their own border with Ukraine is because the US overthrew their government with the help of 5 billion dollars from George Soros in 2014. Since then the 2 Russian speaking states made up of former Russian citizens wants to return to Russia because the Ukrainian government sucks. Since then Ukrainian soldiers have been murdering these former Russian citizens who are mostly just farmers. Russia made it clear they only want these people to be safe and will enter Ukraine to rescue them if need be. Our media of course makes this look like the poor Ukrainian people are being invaded by Russia.


Thinking this activity is Russian benevolence toward the people of Ukraine is foolish.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Atomic Scout said:


> Russia announced today that they will be entering the Ukraine for live fire drills on Christmas Eve. Most likely they will be fired upon by Ukrainian forces. Looks like Russia wants to get this over with before the Orthodox Christmas on January 6th.


what is your source? I’ve searched and searched and can’t find any info on this.


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

BennyMG1 said:


> what is your source? I’ve searched and searched and can’t find any info on this.


Hal Turner and News Desk


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

Atomic Scout said:


> Hal Turner and News Desk





BennyMG1 said:


> what is your source? I’ve searched and searched and can’t find any info on this.











Is this "It?" Russia Announces "Large Scale Attack Drills" At Ukraine Border


Russia announced large-scale “attack” and amphibious assault exercises in and around annexed Crimea on Thursday as Western governments continue to...




halturnerradioshow.com


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Atomic Scout said:


> Is this "It?" Russia Announces "Large Scale Attack Drills" At Ukraine Border
> 
> 
> Russia announced large-scale “attack” and amphibious assault exercises in and around annexed Crimea on Thursday as Western governments continue to...
> ...


Hal Turner is a click bait artist. I don't know if he's ever been right on anything. Once he got something partially right, he saw photo's of Russian subs in the Arctic. What he got wrong was his lead in, Russian subs pointing missiles at the US or some such nonsense. I saw the same pics and he wasn't even remotely close except the subs were in the Arctic.


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Hal Turner is a click bait artist. I don't know if he's ever been right on anything. Once he got something partially right, he saw photo's of Russian subs in the Arctic. What he got wrong was his lead in, Russian subs pointing missiles at the US or some such nonsense. I saw the same pics and he wasn't even remotely close except the subs were in the Arctic.


Thats BS. Hal Turner is right about most things. Problem with todays world is people believe all the shit they hear on TV and think google and Facebook are the gospel truth. Truth is google, CNN, FOX, FACEBOOK, TWITTER, INSTAGRAM are all propaganda. Alternative news is the only outlets actually reporting on the important stuff. Google scrubbed and buries facts. People that are clueless check facts on google and when they dont find it or it says fact checked they think its fake. Fact is most things you here on MSM is usually the opposite of the truth. If you aren't open minded and fall into that category you are doing yourself a disservice. Hal has sources posted for everything he shares and lets you know what is opinion or fact. If you don't want to listen don't but don't lead others down a one sided path. Tunnel vision will get you in trouble.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Atomic Scout said:


> Thats BS. Hal Turner is right about most things. Problem with todays world is people believe all the shit they hear on TV and think google and Facebook are the gospel truth. Truth is google, CNN, FOX, FACEBOOK, TWITTER, INSTAGRAM are all propaganda. Alternative news is the only outlets actually reporting on the important stuff. Google scrubbed and buries facts. People that are clueless check facts on google and when they dont find it or it says fact checked they think its fake. Fact is most things you here on MSM is usually the opposite of the truth. If you aren't open minded and fall into that category you are doing yourself a disservice. Hal has sources posted for everything he shares and lets you know what is opinion or fact. If you don't want to listen don't but don't lead others down a one sided path. Tunnel vision will get you in trouble.


Well then it's a good thing you have Hal Turner, Dave Hodges and a few others to keep you on track. Make sure you spend a lot of money on their merch so they can keep it going.


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

Dave Hodges is a sell out but they haven't steered me wrong thus far.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Atomic Scout said:


> Dave Hodges is a sell out but they haven't steered me wrong thus far.


Yeah, keep following them and you'll definitely have the inside scoop. Maybe Dave will give you directions to the underground city.


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

If he does I will be sure to share it. Keep us posted on the View as well. 😉


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Atomic Scout said:


> If he does I will be sure to share it. Keep us posted on the View as well. 😉


You mean you don't Joy Behar is hot????


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you for referencing the source. I read the article and now understand that the exercises are taking place in the Crimea region and Southern Russia. This is not unusual and actually takes place quite often. I’ve been so focused on the northern Ukrainian border and Belarus that I thought you were referencing that situation. So glad to realize this is nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Atomic Scout said:


> I recommend the Radio Shack TRS-80.


LOL... Dude! you're dating yourself... I don't think half the forum knows what the trs-80 was!!!


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

Well All Quiet on the Western Front then. Nothing to see, move along. I didn't realize this was the Woke Prepper Forum. Maybe we should talk about skinny jeans? How about that Beyond Meat stock?✊


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Just stating fact. Skewed intel can be more dangerous than no intel at all. I’m sorry if you consider the truth “woke”. To be completely honest, the chance of something happening on the northern border of Ukraine goes up every day. The cost of keeping 175,000 troops with assets on station is astronomical. Russia can’t continue it without justification. So you are correct in that something big is brewing. However, to take something that is not highly unusual and try to make it something it is not, is irresponsible. 

If you are indeed a prepper then you should understand the value of having accurate intel. I never accept a single source as fact unless I witness it. Even then, I try not jump to a premature conclusion.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Atomic Scout said:


> Well All Quiet on the Western Front then. Nothing to see, move along. I didn't realize this was the Woke Prepper Forum. Maybe we should talk about skinny jeans? How about that Beyond Meat stock?✊


Wow! I've never been around someone as informed and as cool as you. Maybe you can stick around a while and teach us a thing or two.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> You mean you don't Joy Behar is hot????


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Atomic Scout said:


> I didn't realize this was the Woke Prepper Forum.


It is?
Finally I can feel comfortable expressing my inner furry while detailing my plans to dismantle the patriarchy!
Thank you for this revelation.
Until now, I thought this place only talked about surviving hardships and how to make libs cry.
I'm so relieved...

Oh, and your sources aren't correct simply because they are "alternative". They must have objective proof of their claims. This is the same thing the MSM lacks, and "alternative" sources picked up on this ploy a long time ago. They keep you feeling like you're the only group "in the know" and hope you don't ask for any actual proof. When you do, the prediction shifts, the goal post gets moved, and they tell you they're so close to getting to the bottom of it.
Facade is spelled F.O.O.L.I.S.H.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Now who thinks Biden has the Cojones to go to war with Russia? My neighbor says the whole squabble is about over due payments for natural gas..or whatever it is the Ruskies sell to Ukrainians to keep them from freezing.


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

Geesh, hit a nerve? You can tell so much about a person from a few sentences. I never said alternative news was the gospel truth. I said MSM is pretty much the opposite of the truth. Yes alternative news has to be gone over with a fine tooth comb but most post their sources and are usually more accurate than MSM. Stating that ole Hal is wrong 100% of the time is just naive. The man has his moments and yes he is wrong on some of his more outlandish predictions but when he shows actual intel such as videos or foreign news broadcasts it is hard to argue with hard evidence. 

All sarcasm aside there are big developments going on at the moment. As you said it costs a fortune to feed an army and as we sit Russia has upwards of 300,000 troops on their border. The orthodox Christmas is coming fast (January 6th) and I'm sure they want to get done with whatever is or isn't coming. It only takes a single shot to start a war. The US has invested heavily in grooming the Ukrainian government as a candidate for NATO. Whether or not Biden has any balls at is a mute point considering he doesn't call the shots. If we didn't want a conflict for whatever reason then we wouldn't be poking the bear by threatening to place missiles there and we certainly wouldn't have sent 1000 tanks to defend a non NATO country.

Notice the Chinese have been very quiet during this situation. You can guarantee if something pops off in Ukraine the Chinese will use that as an opportunity to take Taiwan. You know Biden has huevos to cause a diversion so his old friend Xi Jinping can get what he wants.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

And 10k troops pulled back by Putin.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

And just exactly what is your source for the statement that the US has 1000 tanks in country to defend Ukraine?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Getting the popcorn and chairs ready, do you guys want lemonade or sweet tea?


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

Auntie said:


> Getting the popcorn and chairs ready, do you guys want lemonade or sweet tea?


sweet tea, only if it’s made the Southern way.

took a trip to Illinois recently and thought i had been served pisswater and some type of mint mixture.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Koefe said:


> sweet tea, only if it’s made the Southern way.
> 
> took a trip to Illinois recently and thought i had been served pisswater and some type of mint mixture.


The north can't do grits, tea or Mexican. Once in Madison my SIL (who is a Texan) took us to what they described as Mexican. NOT EVEN CLOSE!


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Atomic Scout said:


> Russia announced today that they will be entering the Ukraine for live fire drills on Christmas Eve. Most likely they will be fired upon by Ukrainian forces. Looks like Russia wants to get this over with before the Orthodox Christmas on January 6th.


This is BS IMO.....no legit sources of mine can validate most of this information. 

Sorry, but it always seems like the noobs on this site are pushing folks to click links on here. It comes across as sketchy at best. I'll pass on the nostalgic MP3, as well as the potential mis/Disinformation contained. 

Thank you though. Here is your participation medal 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Talks between the US and Russia with regard to the Ukraine issue are scheduled for January 10th. I guess we will get a reprieve until then.

(1source only- EBB)


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Auntie said:


> do you guys want lemonade or sweet tea?


Nope just Borscht and Soljanka Granny Style. 


BennyMG1 said:


> the Ukraine issue


I recommend an Translation Tool of your choice and: Alle Beiträge Archive | Anti-Spiegel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

User Name said:


> I recommend an Translation Tool of your choice and: Alle Beiträge Archive | Anti-Spiegel


Austria will go long before we will. He's already limiting the amount of heat you can get.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

inceptor said:


> He's already limiting the amount of heat you can get.


Nope the European Natual Gas Transport and Storage Company refused to buy Natural Gas over the Summer to top up our Storage. If that company had be buy as usual in Time we would not have that problem.
Its like you order a Pizza at 15:00 and accuse them to not deliver them at 12:00. 😴


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

User Name said:


> Nope the European Natual Gas Transport and Storage Company refused to buy Natural Gas over the Summer to top up our Storage. If that company had be buy as usual in Time we would not have that problem.
> Its like you order a Pizza at 15:00 and accuse them to not deliver them at 12:00. 😴


Yeah, maybe you're right. Nothing to see here. Time to move along.

I'm sure these stories were made up to sell news.









Europeans shiver as Russia cuts gas shipments


Russia shut off all gas supplies to Europe through Ukraine on Wednesday — leaving more than a dozen countries scrambling to cope during a winter cold snap.




www.nbcnews.com













The U.S. was right — Europe has become a 'hostage' to Russia over energy, analysts warn


Russia rode to Europe's rescue and offered to increase gas supplies to the region amid soaring prices on Wednesday.




www.cnbc.com













Russia cuts gas to Europe and amasses military on western borders


US monitoring movement of troops and equipment along the border with Ukraine, but general admits they don’t know what to make of it




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I'm sure these stories were made up to sell news.


Yes sure and start and anti Russian Opinion.


inceptor said:


> Russia cuts gas to Europe and amasses military on western borders
> 
> 
> US monitoring movement of troops and equipment along the border with Ukraine, but general admits they don’t know what to make of it
> ...


Maybe because the US and other Nato Country make an huge Military exercises next to the Russian Boarder?
And the Russian based there Troops many KM away. And beside of that why not? Its there Country. Does anyone say anything when the US move Troups over the Europe? Nope I hear death silence.
Buzzword Defender 2020...
How would you feel when some Country place nuclear Missiles at the Canadian and Mexican Boarder?


inceptor said:


> Europeans shiver as Russia cuts gas shipments
> 
> 
> Russia shut off all gas supplies to Europe through Ukraine on Wednesday — leaving more than a dozen countries scrambling to cope during a winter cold snap.
> ...


Ok if its rue what would you do when your neighbour steal Water, Natural Gas, Electric Power from you and you dont pay the Company? I would say the turn there Service off faster you can blink with your eyes. What should the do when the Ukraine illegally Tap the Pipeline?

Beside of that the EU prevent Russia to fully use the Northstream Pipeline by create new laws just for that reason.
Do you hear about "Biden Gate" where the Son of Sleepy Joe was the head of the Ukraine Natual Gas Company and receive for his connection Million, Billion of USD as Pribe? And who had to pay for? The poor Ukrain People where the Price for Natural Gas was so hight the many People must decide what to do buy food and sleep in a Cold Flat or Starve and heat the Apartment. Thanks Joe...

How about the Weapon who got deliverd by the US and going to the Nazi Troups who fight against the Residents?
I know back then Hitler got Support from the US to when he was the next upcomming Guy who was fight against Russia...


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

User Name said:


> How would you feel when some Country place nuclear Missiles at the Canadian and Mexican Boarder?


Playing the Devil’s advocate here. I understand why Russia doesn’t want Ukraine to join NATO. We actually DID know how it felt when the USSR parked a few dozen warheads off the coast of Florida during the Cuban missile crisis.

I also understand that Russia is currently owed money for delivered natural gas. I hadn’t heard about Ukraine illegally tapping into the pipeline.

In my opinion (and opinions are worth what you pay for them), Russia will slowly back down after the 10th and seek diplomatic resolutions to the issues at hand.

what DOES chap my behind is our pledging 20 million dollars to Ukraine to strengthen the border with Belarus and not a dime to protect our own border.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

BennyMG1 said:


> I understand why Russia doesn’t want Ukraine to join NATO.


Well after WW2 there was an Vocal Contract that the NATO never extend beyond Germany in exchange that East Germany could reunite with West Germany. Well Russia did what the contract was the Americans and the Nato on the other end...


BennyMG1 said:


> when the USSR parked a few dozen warheads off the coast of Florida during the Cuban missile crisis.


Sure there where many Documentary,... start to late with there History lessen. The just forget to tell that the US FIRST placed there flying Nukes on the Turkish Boarder.
OpenStreetMap Turkey is not that far from Volgograd and the Ukraine. So Cuba was just a friendly reminder that the Russian can play the Game to. And the deal was the US removed them from Turkey and the Russian from Cuba. 
Well I love when the German say Hitler was born in Austria and I replay with: sure but the was elect by the Germans, in Germany for the German Chancellor. 🤓


BennyMG1 said:


> 20 million dollars to Ukraine


Support a Corrupt Regime is what the American can do the best.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

User Name said:


> Sure there where many Documentary,... start to late with there History lessen. The just forget to tell that the US FIRST placed there flying Nukes on the Turkish Boarder.


I’m not denying that at all. And we did remove our missiles from Turkey.

The actual fact is that there was no formal agreement with regard to NATO expansion. The proliferation of the story of the verbal agreement didn’t really come to light until Putin said something about it in the mid 2000’s . There was no opposition by the soviets when Poland joined NATO.

We could go back and forth and tit for tat in the old east vs west issue. One thing I can say is that I admire Putin’s love for his country. He is a politician and a statesman. He truly believes in Russia (and the former Soviet Socialist Republics). We haven’t had a love of country in leadership since Reagan. (Not discounting Trump either). I get the feeling you see the US as the primary aggressors in the world and I see it differently. I’ll take freedom over tyranny any day.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Atomic Scout said:


> I recommend the Radio Shack TRS-80.


Abacus 1.0

Battery only dies when the owner does. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

I guess I’m just not sold on a war coming. With the global economic system I think there’s other ways for countries to screw with each other. I’m not sure that people want to kill each other when they could just get rich off of each other!

I on the other hand turn to more of a sinister plan. I believe this is a global plan that’s being ran by countries/business in order to control all facets of society. Again I don’t think a war from country to country will be the outcome the only question I have is will internal wars from the people rising up eventually take place?


----------

